# Merry Christmas Thread ....



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2017)

Every year it seems we get some really cool Christmas/Holiday themed memes and pics scattered throughout the board.  Post em' up here; let's keep them together in one area!

This one is my absolute favorite!


----------



## CDG (Dec 18, 2017)

View attachment 20592


----------



## Topkick (Dec 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Every year it seems we get some really cool Christmas/Holiday themed memes and pics scattered throughout the board.  Post em' up here; let's keep them together in one area!
> 
> This one is my absolute favorite!
> 
> View attachment 20590



I " borrowed" this. Its now set as the wallpaper on my phone until the new year.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 18, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> View attachment 20601



Come on man!  Don't make me turn the Christmas thread into NSFW! 

LOL


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 18, 2017)

LOL..my bad...fixed it


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 19, 2017)

Taken last year at Arlington. Got to lay a wreath on a few friends graves in Section 60 and watched my wife lay a wreath on her Grandpa's internment section.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 19, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 20609
> 
> Taken last year at Arlington. Got to lay a wreath on a few friends graves in Section 60 and watched my wife lay a wreath on her Grandpa's internment section.



Last Saturday, we joined in on the Wreaths Across America Project at the State Veterans Cemetery...  at the Home of the 1st Special Service Force.  I'll post pics after we get some new snow here this week.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 19, 2017)

My favorite!


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Frank S. (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 20, 2017)

S.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2017)

Love WAA.  I've helped in the past but wasn't available to participate this year; many thanks to those that did.  A couple pics received from WAA ceremonies last weekend:

My friend at Arlington


and my BIL at Fort Snelling


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 24, 2017)

No meme to give, just a Merry Christmas Eve to my fellow SS family members!


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to All.  Let's pop the red and green smoke.  May those on the wire or outside of the wire get hot chow.

May the road rise up to meet you.
May the wind be always at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face;
the rains fall soft upon your fields
and until we meet again,


The special on "o's" was called off,  I had to give one o back.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 24, 2017)

The age old question "Is Santa real?"

Let's watch and find out.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=955016527982282


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 24, 2017)

Alright, it's after midnight and officially Christmas so Merry Christmas all you cunts out there.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas, Cunt!
(there's something I never thought I'd ever put in print!)


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 24, 2017)

Interested in this pooping of smoke @HOLLiS mentions.  Is this a result of a surprise pepper casserole?  

We celebrate on the eve, so I say Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2017)

My very favorite Christmas scene....


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 24, 2017)

Wait wait wait. @SpitfireV is in the future??

WHY DIDNT YOU WARN US ABOUT (insert tragic event here that is only a joke and not in poor taste)?!??!?

Merry Christmas, you wanker.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 24, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Interested in this pooping of smoke @HOLLiS mentions.  Is this a result of a surprise pepper casserole?
> 
> We celebrate on the eve, so I say Merry Christmas to all!




They had a special on "o's"   So I got a extra one.  Cold medicine did not help either.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Centermass said:


> The age old question "Is Santa real?"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2017)

I almost forgot the Yule Log!


----------



## Centermass (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Poccington (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you all, you shower of cunts!

I hope you spend the day surrounded by family and friends... And lots of booze.


----------



## Dame (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas you bunch of degenerates and Cunts!


----------



## CDG (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, fuckos!!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas all! Enjoy it to the fullest....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2017)

A great Christmas morning.  My kids both want new computers so they are saving their money.  Jen hid small gifts throughout out the house with their names on it.  The first gift under the tree had just a clue as to where the next gift was, and then each box they opened had some cash, plus another clue.

We made them find their package, come back and open it; then read the next clue out loud.  It took about 10 minute and was a blast...much more fun than just watching them open an envelope with cash in it.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas you goddamn heathens, and Happy Chanukah to all you members of the tribe


----------



## Gunz (Dec 25, 2017)

Poccington said:


> Merry Christmas to you all, you shower of cunts!
> 
> I hope you spend the day surrounded by family and friends... And lots of booze.



Lol, shower of cunts. Brilliant.

It's been a difficult Christmas because I haven't gotten the All Clear for beer yet. So I've had to face the holidays in strict sobriety. For the first time ever.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Dame (Dec 25, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Lol, shower of cunts. Brilliant.
> 
> It's been a difficult Christmas because I haven't gotten the All Clear for beer yet. So I've had to face the holidays in strict sobriety. For the first time ever.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.


Dude. That's just wrong.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## SaintKP (Dec 25, 2017)

A good day spent among friends and family. I hope each of you have a great day with good food, alcoholic beverages and even better friends and family.

Except @Ocoka, bummer about the no beer rule. May God have mercy upon the next beer you consume when you get the ok.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 25, 2017)

As promised, got this photo of the wreaths yesterday, when the sun was shining...


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to my favorite miscreants


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 25, 2017)

@Ocoka I got your yule log right here.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm spending Christmas in India for a portion of my honeymoon. Surprisingly very festive here and in UAE. And seeing a Muslim girl wearing a hijab and Santa hat with a big merry Christmas pin on it is crazy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2017)

Florida173 said:


> And seeing a Muslim girl wearing a hijab and Santa hat with a big merry Christmas pin on it is crazy.



How do you not get a pick of that!
LOL


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 25, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> How do you not get a pick of that!
> LOL



I was thinking about it, but the Emerati ministry of interior guys were walking around and I didn't feel like jumping to my peace time detention training.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 26, 2017)

An amazing amount of festive cheer in India too. A lot of Christmas stuff in Delhi. Heading to Mumbai tomorrow.


----------

